# getting gear on the net...some newbie questions



## qawse (Oct 31, 2006)

I just started looking into sites that sell gear, inparticular the links on this site. To those who have bought gear on the net, did you always get your order? Where there any problems? How often do you order? Do you change your address? The companies that offer "service" on this site, are they the best? Do the stealth packages really work?

These are just somethings i've been wondering about. Any information will help. thanks


----------



## IronMan (Oct 31, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> I just started looking into sites that sell gear, inparticular the links on this site. To those who have bought gear on the net, did you always get your order? Where there any problems? How often do you order? Do you change your address? The companies that offer "service" on this site, are they the best? Do the stealth packages really work?
> 
> These are just somethings i've been wondering about. Any information will help. thanks


Well first off I recommend getting yourself a encripted E-mail address you can do that threw hush and there are a bunch of others.Most legit On line companys won't even respond to a e-mail that is not encripted plus I would not send one any other way.And I like to stay local in side the US less bullshit to deal with and the TA is so much faster.If you are not sure on a company DO NOT order threw them if you decide to. Keep your order small incase you do get ripped off.Read and Research bro the net has made it so easy to acquire things and also easier to get ripped off.Also ask for references
and E-gold and western union is the way to go remember this is very illegal NO PAPER TRAIL bro. Also 1 more thing if you find a source in open forums like you did I would not order thru them you can pay a fee and get a list of private suppliers.Good luck


----------



## qawse (Nov 3, 2006)

So, is ivitamin and alinshop any good-quality products, legit?

Are the postal workers the only ones that can catch you if you buy from a website? How do the police find out you buy on the net?

"Stay local" what do you mean?


----------



## IronMan (Nov 4, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> So, is ivitamin and alinshop any good-quality products, legit?
> 
> Are the postal workers the only ones that can catch you if you buy from a website? How do the police find out you buy on the net?
> 
> "Stay local" what do you mean?


Ya they are good sources.If you pay with a credit card there is a paper trail there are tons of ways to get busted if your package is coming from overseas and it gets seized they can possibly connect that credit card puchase with that package full of steriods then your ass is grass if you pay money order angd give a bunk name how can they link you if you paid cash.Cant help it if a package arrives at the wrong address that shit aint mine


----------



## IronMan (Nov 4, 2006)

Stay local there are tons of legit suppliers withen the United States.


----------



## skullsmasher (Nov 4, 2006)

Best advice I can give you is research the SHIT out of your source and stay domestic at first at least. Take your time and be careful.


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 5, 2006)

im gonna disagree with some things just stated.  going domestic isnt any better than ordering international.  most international companies(the good ones anyway) will get you your order in about a week so time isnt an issue.  
domestic sources have much higher risk of getting busted since they are within easy reach of the feds here in the usa.  if customs does snag an order from an international source, unless it is a really big order equal to something a reseller would order to restock, you probably dont have to worry about getting anything more than a seizure letter if you even get that.  with a domestic source there is a very good chance they will have your info on the computer for the feds to retreive. 
i get most of my stuff from an international company and have never had a seizure of any order!!!
either way you go, make sure you research the source, look for possitive remarks about the source on multiple messageboards and also it might not be  a bad idea to place a small trial order to check out the sources service prior to placing any larger orders.  as always do not spend more than you can afford to loose especially when using a new source for the first time.
messageboards liek this one and also my own will do everything possible to ensure the legitimacy of any sources they allow to post on their site.  our reputations as board owners is also at stake if we were to allow bad sources to be on our boards....pin


----------



## qawse (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the information. Pincrusher, do you use egold or western union? Do you need an encribted email address to place an order? 

You say to first make small orders-makes sense-but ivitamin and alinshop only take $200 min orders? Any sites that you know of that accept less?

When you place an order does the package it is shipped in look discreet? Is it difficult for customs to suspect anything?


----------



## skullsmasher (Nov 5, 2006)

a $200. order is considered small.


----------



## mike1991 (Nov 6, 2006)

If you going to order, order enough for a whole cycle, plus the PCT. I was ordering small orders and I was getting alot of packages and my postman well woman actually ask me about of of these packages. I sent in for a large shipment and now I have enough for the cycle I am on now plus the PCT and another cycle and PCT. So I'm all set until next fall. Unless my house burns down or something. There is another source that sends stuff under 200, but it takes the same amount of time as the other ones, but they are legit and I recieved one order with a broken BD vial and I emailed them asking for a discount when I order another one and they actually sent me a new one free.


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 6, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the information. Pincrusher, do you use egold or western union? Do you need an encribted email address to place an order?
> 
> You say to first make small orders-makes sense-but ivitamin and alinshop only take $200 min orders? Any sites that you know of that accept less?
> 
> When you place an order does the package it is shipped in look discreet? Is it difficult for customs to suspect anything?


most sources will take western union which is safe if you go to the office instead of using the website.  you can also see if the source will take moneygram instaed of western union as they are much cheaper when sending to most overseas countries.
small orders are good if it is a first time order from a new source you are trying out. i wouldnt keep placing small orders, just use it as a first order only.  a small order is to me anything under about $300.
international sources are veyr good at packaging their products to help avoid detection. it is their business to ensure safe delivery of their goods. if to many orders get snagged by customs it can cause their company to loose all its business.  the sources especially the ones who have been around for quite some time(at least a year) are experts at packaging to get it through customs.
getting an encrypted email address is a very good idea. most sources will only accept emails from an encrypted email account especially if they are domestic.  some overseas sources will use regular email as they are not in any danger of getting arrested if steroids are legal in their country. hushmail is free and cyber-rights is as well or you can get a kept-private addy for a small annual fee.
here are some website addy's for some secure email systems:
http://www.keptprivate.com/
http://www.hushmail.com/
http://www.cyber-rights.net/


----------



## qawse (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the information.
Mike1991, what is PCT?

While I have your attention, will taking test slow or stop a receding hair line?


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 7, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the information.
> Mike1991, what is PCT?
> 
> While I have your attention, will taking test slow or stop a receding hair line?


to answer your question, YES it can cause a faster loss of hair.  what happens is the test converts to DHT, the receptors for DHT are mainly located around hair folicles and the dht will cause hair loss and if you already have a receeding hairline it will receed even faster.  to combat the hair loss you can get a product like finasteride to prevent the conversion of the testosterone to DHT. this will help prevent farther hair loss while on cycle. only downside to taking the finasteride is that with the prevention of testosterone conversion to dht, your cycle will not be quite as strong and gains will be slightly smaller.  DHT is a very powerfull muscle builder.  
concerning your other question, "what is PCT" if you need to ask this question then you are not ready to cycle yet.  PCT is the end of a cycle when you take certain products to help your natural testosterone return to its normal precycle levels. without PCT, you would risk loosing all your hard fought gains and also put yourself at a greater risk to get sick since your imune system will be low.  
P= post
C= cycle
T= therapy
look up pct in the search feature and you will find many articles about it, what to run and at what common dosages etc.  you really need to have an understanding of this phase prior to cycle start and have all your pct goodies in place so you are ready once the cycle is over.  you will also need some anti-estrogen products in case you experience gynocomastia symptoms during the cycle.


----------



## qawse (Nov 8, 2006)

I agree with you completely-I have just started lifting. I am just trying to get some information for the future.

Pincrusher, how do you know so much? Do you have a medical background? Or, is it just from a lt of research? You really seem to know your shit.


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 8, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> Pincrusher, how do you know so much? Do you have a medical background? Or, is it just from a lt of research? You really seem to know your shit.


nope no medical background. i just have been doing this for quite some time(im 41 & did my first steroid when i was 22) i also have been helping out others on the net for about 5 years now. i have my own messageboard also 

knowledge is gained not only through asking questions and doing research but also through your own trial & error along the way. i have always been one to think outside the box so to speak and that is what helps to advance the knowledge base for steroid usage. as long as you stay within safety guidelines and back off if things get out of hand, with an extreme working knowledge of steroids i find myself doing what others would think are quite radical cycles.


----------



## pistonpump (Nov 13, 2006)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> im gonna disagree with some things just stated.  going domestic isnt any better than ordering international.  most international companies(the good ones anyway) will get you your order in about a week so time isnt an issue.
> domestic sources have much higher risk of getting busted since they are within easy reach of the feds here in the usa.  if customs does snag an order from an international source, unless it is a really big order equal to something a reseller would order to restock, you probably dont have to worry about getting anything more than a seizure letter if you even get that.  with a domestic source there is a very good chance they will have your info on the computer for the feds to retreive.
> i get most of my stuff from an international company and have never had a seizure of any order!!!
> either way you go, make sure you research the source, look for possitive remarks about the source on multiple messageboards and also it might not be  a bad idea to place a small trial order to check out the sources service prior to placing any larger orders.  as always do not spend more than you can afford to loose especially when using a new source for the first time.
> messageboards liek this one and also my own will do everything possible to ensure the legitimacy of any sources they allow to post on their site.  our reputations as board owners is also at stake if we were to allow bad sources to be on our boards....pin


I totally disagree. International has more hassle and on top of that takes longer. Sure its safer for them but more risky for yourself. I have had many many seizures from the same order. Feds at my door etc. When i ordered domestic it looks just like you family member sent you something. Why would they even open a pack that looks normal? Now on the other hand they have every suspicion in the world to open a pack from another country.


----------



## pincrusher (Nov 13, 2006)

pistonpump said:
			
		

> I totally disagree. International has more hassle and on top of that takes longer. Sure its safer for them but more risky for yourself. I have had many many seizures from the same order. Feds at my door etc. When i ordered domestic it looks just like you family member sent you something. Why would they even open a pack that looks normal? Now on the other hand they have every suspicion in the world to open a pack from another country.


although we could debate this issue till the cows start jumping over the moon  we will have to agree to disagree.  LOL
if you have had multiple seizures there are a couple things you are doing wrong. have you changed addresses where the goods are being sent or do you keep having it sent to the same address?  do you keep ordering from the same source? if so then i would change sources. the source i use most often is international and they have only had 1 known seizure where the customer received a letter.  that is after 8 years in the business.
if you have a great international source, your orders should never take more than 2 weeks tops, you souldnt have to worry about seizures as these guys are experts at packaging their products.
with the huge amount of busts in the last 2 years of many long time domestic sources, i would say they are no safer than an international. if your domestic source ever gets busted the first thing you will read about is everyone telling all the customers of that source to CLEAN HOUSE!   why would you need to do that unless everyone pretty much acknowledges that domestic sources have a very good change of having your customer order info still on their computer where the feds can retreive it?
\although i use both domestic & international sources, i just have to disagree with people who say domestics are so much safer when the only safety issue they are thinking about is whether the order has to go through customs. there is a whole lot more to worry about than just customs!!!!!


----------

